# How Do You Post Pictures Around Here?



## Mr. Ed (Apr 22, 2010)

I need some help. I'm trying to post some pictures of one of my model aircraft (big surprise) and I'm being asked what the URL is of the photos. I happen to have them as an attachment on an email. Do I have to create my own website such as one on youtube in order to post pictures? How do you go about posting photos around here? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 22, 2010)

I’m kind of new at this too, but what I did is click the “Go Advanced” button then the “Manage Attachments” Button. A window opens up and at the top of it there is a place to browse your computer for the photos. Just make sure you have sized them to smaller than 800x600 first. I still don’t know how to place captions under each picture. May be someone else can give an answer to that one as I would like to know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2010)

You can either post them as Glenn has just described, or you can upload them to a hosting site such as Image hosting, free photo sharing video sharing at Photobucket and just paste them in here.

I use both ways.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want to have text under the photos you will need to use photobucket or another free hosting site.
If you put them directly in the post they show up at the bottom of the post and there is no way that I know of to put text under those pictures.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr. Ed, once you hit the "Go Advance" button you then scroll down the page a little ways and find the "Manage Attachments" button and click that. You will then get a window with 5 browse buttons in it and that should take you into your picture files. You will have to move the photos from your E-mail to your pictures folder. Once you have done that you can click on the photo and start posting away. Oh, I almost forgot, the pictures need to be about 600 by 500 pixels. If yours are to large you can use Paintshop to downsize them. Hope this helps. If you need more help just PM me I will be glad to help.


----------



## tonyb (Apr 22, 2010)

I always us imageshack,nice and easy.8)
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I'll be working on this. Talking about your models without showing pictures is a little lame, even by my low standards.


----------

